# I am new here and I need some help.



## Decobugma (Oct 2, 2012)

I had been restoring bikes for fun to their original condition. But, they had been 1970s and up to early 1990s. This time I came across of a 1950s (I think) Automoto Track Racer on complete condition. I really don't know if I should leave it as is or restore the whole bike by doing some chroming, reps king, re labeling, etc.

Please check my album title 1950s Automoto Track Racer for pictures. I don't know how to attach the album here just yet.

Thanks.


----------



## okozzy (Oct 2, 2012)

*Nice bike*

WELCOME TO THE CABE.................
I don't know much about your bike, except that I like it, I love the lug work on the frame and I've never seen a stem like the one on your bike.
I think your bike will clean up nicely, if it was me I would just clean it, polish it, would get new tires and just ride it as is, but then again that's just me.



Decobugma said:


> I had been restoring bikes for fun to their original condition. But, they had been 1970s and up to early 1990s. This time I came across of a 1950s (I think) Automoto Track Racer on complete condition. I really don't know if I should leave it as is or restore the whole bike by doing some chroming, reps king, re labeling, etc.
> 
> Please check my album title 1950s Automoto Track Racer for pictures. I don't know how to attach the album here just yet.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Decobugma (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks, I have receive the bike yet. It is in transit and I can't wait.  The stem is a Philippe pro track of that period. I already spotted a new headset of the same model and year and also the wooden grips that it support to have. I am checking of who can do the re chroming.


----------

